# A poem for Phoenix



## Ponywhisperer (Dec 3, 2013)

*Phoenix*
With a short little head, ears perfect and small
Strong and robust, far from tall.
Muscular and sleek, conformation so neat, perfect for me, so wonderfully elite.
Dusty and fluffy now winter’s here, he’ll be happier again when summer is near.
Then I can take off his rug and give him a wash, groom him all out and make him look posh.
He can munch on a hay-net whilst I pick his hooves, once he’s all done, I’ll put him back out to poove.
I’ll un-clip his lead rope and give him a pat on the neck, then I’ll look on as he rolls, and all of my hard work is wrecked.
I stood for hours in 30 degree heat and got soaking wet, but apparently it wasn’t worth the time, effort and sweat.
Now your covered in dirt, and there’s grass in your mane, but regardless of that I still love you the same.​


----------

